# Finally! Apple Store Canada "Student Union" Discount



## someone (Jun 14, 2005)

Similar to last year's "Cram and Jam", "Student Union" offers a free iPod mini 4G or $225 discount on other iPods when a student purchases an iBook, an iMac, a Powerbook or a PowerMac.

More details here: http://www.apple.com/ca/education/backtoschool/

ps. If I remembered correctly, Apple offered a free iPod last year. But then again, the iPod line had recently switched to color screens, so the Old and the New iPods are not really comparable.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

(link) (link)


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Cool, but I won't be buying a new mac till next year when they ship with intel processors


----------

